# Dump-Restore



## jaymax (Aug 20, 2009)

How do I do a restore of my level 0 dump of my / system?

I did a dump at the same level of my /tmp /var /usr filesytems & data, these were restored readily into empty directories on disk.

The / filesystem presents another problem as there are some minimal files present, 'restore' ran with an endless stream of stdout messages of file/directory exists. Does restore overwrite these file if they exist or simply ignores them?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 20, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185


----------

